# How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned?



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering what the average age here is...I think I might be an *old* fart compared to some...
I am 33 
I have owned the following VAG cars...
1998 silver arrow Jetta K2 5speed (My first Dub..leased it brand new..I wanted a Ginster yellow VR6 GTI but couldn't swing the payment and insurance being right out of college). One of the best cars I have ever owned it was rock solid and never ever gave me any trouble...it was the one that got away.
2000 Futura Yellow GTI 1.8T (leased it brand new too, stuffed obsecene amounts of money up it's nose for 3 years and then bought it from VW....with 300 whp...sold it two years ago...I still miss it.)
I now have my very first Audi a 2001 TT 225 coupe Silver/Ebony. (bought it used this past summer and I already have big plans for mods).
Prior to my dubs I was a domestic guy since my old man worked for GM and we got cars for pretty cheap...
I had a red 1992 Grand AM GT with a H.O. Quad 4 engine (DOHC 1.8 L ~170-180 hp)...revved like a dirt bike and had GM's version of V-Tech..it had a 5 speed and was actually a really fun quick reliable car until 100,000 miles then every thing electrical went to hell...the heater motor used to freeze up if it got really cold...and the headlights would shut off if I hit a really big pot hole or bump in the road...good times. Traded it in on my first dub.
Prior to that I had a 1990 S-10 EL pickup (my first car...I bought it brand new for $6200! at 17) I made it into a super low rider...I had it painted Carary Yellow with a champagne pearl coat...roll pan out back...Choo Choo Customs front bumper cover..and the crowning jewel...a Ratical Convertible top...esentially you cut the steel roof off just behind the windsheild header and behind the seats...the door frames too. I had a fiberglass replacement roof that sort of fit on where the old one was...leaked water/rain/snow like a MOFO but it was the isht on a sunny day. Totally stock driveline 2.5 liter 4 cylinder with a 5 speed...92 hp baby..and dinky low profile tires that maxed the top speed to 78 mph... I also had a mega-billion watt stereo in that thing...I almost got hit by a fire truck crossing an intersection one day because I couldn't hear the sirens...LOL stupid punk kid.
I have had an assortment of 'beater' cars mixed in through out the years too. I think all in all I have owned about 12 or so cars...not too many..I know people who change cars like socks.
How about you?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

i started with a 1996 vw jetta III glx.5 speed, champagne colored.awesome little car, bought it right out of highschool with some money my dad had set aside for me.i started modding a few things here and there, nothing huge.bought a set of rims from a friend who warned me they were "cursed".the owner prior to him had totalled his car, he totalled his car with them on...and well, eventually i totalled mine.coming around a curve the car spun out of control hit the median and i flipped over twice into oncoming traffic.thank God there was none.i was upside down when everything was said and done.i walked away from the accident with a few scratches from where i crawled out from underneath it and there was shattered glass.i was sad because my parents almost knew this sort of thing would happen.sold what was left of the car and moved onto bigger and better things.the 8v motor wasnt my type anyway,lol.
about 3 weeks later i was the proud owner of a 2000 20v jetta gls.silver with a 5 speed manual.car was fun as hell but i was paying out the arse for it.since i was in a rush to get a new car because i had school and work obligations to fulfill and i was about 8 months out of highschool i had absolutely no credit.my parents felt i was irresponsible and they refused to co-sign for me, so i was tagged with a 17.5% interest rate and with my bad driving record and insurance i was paying about $800 a month including gas







.i modded that one more than the first, and that was when i joined the vortex.i planned on keeping that car until i got out of college, but i found myself playing keep up with it.the engine was in great condition but the interior was fading on me.the headliner was coming apart, the door cards, since it was light grey interior it got dirty easily, just not good all around.not to mention that every year there was something new that needed to be replaced that took me for $1000, and these werent performance oriented.i sold the car to a family friend, and he is in the process of ricing it out unfortunately.i havent seen his mods yet but i have heard of them and they dont sound good.she will be missed dearly as i had somme good times with some good women in that backseat!
alot of changes have been taking place with me lately.i went on a backpacking trip to europe that really opened up my eyes and changed me.my mom had been battling gastro-intestinal cancer for a year now and shortly after i got home she passed away.my condo was left in my name and in a really weird way i felt if i had to have the responsibility of a mortgage, i might as well have a new car.i decided to dedicate my time more towards graduating college than working $hitty jobs, so i took on 5 classes and became a full time student.one day i was messing around on the vortex and decided to come onto the audi tt section.one thing lead to another and i visited autotrader.one of the first cars i saw was the beauty i came to own.aviator grey just jumped off the page at me.i had always lusted over TT's and this was something i couldnt pass up.i spoke with my sister who is now my financial advisor







and we decided it was worth taking a look at.we spoke to the salesman and within a few days i drove 4.5 hours north to orlando to check it out.i sat in it, drove it and next thing i knew it was mine.i have had it since early november, and so far i have an apr chip,custom 3" exhaust, and an intake.i have more planned for the very very near future.i dont think i will ever get rid of this one, because i know it would have made my mom happy to see me in it.
...oh and im 23 years old.so far all my cars have been dubs, and i cant really see myself going with any other car manufacturer...maybe porsche, but they could probably be considered dubs now too!
thank you all for making me feel welcome here, its nice to have a place to discuss things we share a particular passion for.and most inportantly, thank you for giving me the opportunity to introduce myself!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Maverick1.8t)*

Im 26...........
First dub and my first car.........1991 VW Jetta Coupe.......not fast but nice and clean and euro. At the time i didn't know what i had.........wish i had kept it.

Then i got my 2001 Golf GLS Reflex certified used. Just traded it in and i have to say it was slow but it was a great car. The car made two calanders and one mag. It will be missed.









About a month ago i bought my 2002 Audi TT 225 Lake Silver. It only had 22k miles on it and it looks brand new. So far i love it and i have alot of plans for it before this show season.








That's about it, i plan on having my TT for many years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by golfzex at 9:46 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Maverick1.8t)*

26
2000 Golf 1.8T 








last september this happened to it








2004 GTi VR6 24v 








I traded it in for the TT two years ago.
2001 TT 225











_Modified by SungTT at 9:25 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Maverick1.8t)*

im 27. i have owned 43 cars.. trying to get to 44 really soon.
most (more than 30) have been vw audi. 
do you want me to post a picture of each one... 








edit: 44.. and the TT is gone...










_Modified by vw.insect at 10:21 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vw.insect)*

so why did you have so many cars?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Maverick1.8t)*

I'm 18 years old and have had 2 cars, both VAG!
My first(not the best but it started my addiction): 2003 VW Jetta GLS 2.0 platinum grey. I loved this car, I was so proud of it but it just made me want more... I was addicted!
So on the bitter sweet day of march 22nd 06' I traded it for a 2002 TT 225QC black on black. And almost a year later I'm enjoying it just as much as when I bought it!
(Don't get me wrong I'm not spoiled, I work mon.-sat. every week to pay for my car)
VAG FOR LIFE!!


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Maverick1.8t)*

I'm 55.
77 Rabbit, bought in 85 , kept a few months.
88 Jetta GL, 135,000 miles
92 Passat GL 16V, Silver, 120,000 mi
95 Passat VR6 red, 115,000 mi
98 Passat GLX, 110,000 mi
01 1/2 Passat GLX, kept 8 months
02 Audi TT 225, blue on blue, 118.000 mi, my race car for the last 3k...
04 Audi A4 fwd, 8,000 mi, a piece of s...
04 Audi TT,grey, 78,000 miles so far...
Beat that, crumps...


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_so why did you have so many cars? 

its an addiction. once i build it, and drive it a month or so. if i am happy with it i will keep it a while. when i raced them i needed to replace the ones i wrecked. if not happy with its performance, it sells very fast. if its modified to the point my wife wont ride in it (street legal race car) then i have to get rid of it quick.
i seems like alot, and it is. but it has let me own almost any car that most people only say "if i" or " i wish i" about...


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

I'm 34
my VAG cars are as follows
90 Cabriolet 16v
95 Golf Sport (GTI) 2.0
04 Audi TT 225 QC
pics... ok


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

im 19 and ive owned an 01 jetta volfsburg edition and my TT...not a bad start, eh?


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

i guess i can play, I'm 25
'84 honda accord (1st car, wrecked it)
'87 Audi 4000csQ dark grey metallic(perfect cond, wrecked)
'86 4000csq red (wrecked, not by me)
'89 mazda rx-7n/a (great fun, blew 2 trannys, some mods..sold)
'95 dodge neon (drunk college mobile got it for $500 gave it to my bro, he hydrolocked it)
'86 cadillac eldorado, 2 door, beige w/ brown top, 40k miles..v8...beautiful, passed down from my grandpa
'00 VW jetta glx 12v vr6, lots of mods great car, loved the vr6 (drove into a tree...














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
'01 Audi TT 225q..my current obsession (i <3 boost and Q)
*also my chick has a '06 mk5 jetta so i play with that a bit too








Out of all I really miss my 4000csq's..awesome cars...I would love to get another and if you know of one, let me know
























_Modified by murray42 at 6:00 AM 1/20/2007_


_Modified by murray42 at 6:04 AM 1/20/2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (murray42)*

im 25
first car 93 chevy lumina
then 93 mazda mx-5
traded in for a new 02 mitsu lancer oz
wrecked it about a year after the turbo install 
go my tt with insurace $$ in jan '06


----------



## blacksdsuTT (May 11, 2006)

im 19, started out with a 96 gti, then to a 2001 infiniti qx4, then to a 2001 jetta, and now a 2002 TT225. also just bought a scion xb the other night (put too many miles on my audi)


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (blacksdsuTT)*

32 years old...
1988 Jetta 4DR hand-me-down.. lovely!
1994 2.0 GTI, totally euro style, slammed... loved that car
2000 New Beetle 1.8T - finally turbo... this car was a LOT of fun too
1994 Golf VR6 highline 4DR german spec - I was really into this car... then it started to fall apart, so off it went
1999 Audi TT - german spec. Wow.. this thing is a lot of fun, I'll keep it a couple years if it doesn't fall apart
On another note --
The one car I really want would be a VR6 MKII, done professionally... sleeper style. THat's something I would keep in my garage for... forever, perhaps.










_Modified by Mr TT at 3:35 AM 1-20-2007_


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mr TT)*

22yrs old
97 VW Passat glx VR6
95 VW Jetta glx VR6
96 BMW 318ti California Edition
01 Mercedes Benz C-class
01 Audi TT 225 Q coupe
all pretty modded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutobahnTT (Oct 8, 2006)

44 yrs old
83 VW GTi (sold) 
02 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro (sold)
04 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro DSG S-Line (current), now with 7,000 miles 


_Modified by AutobahnTT at 6:52 AM 1/20/2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (AutobahnTT)*

Wow. Lots of (young) people who have wrecked a lot of (nice) cars....I have yet to wreck a car. Maybe I drive like an old lady or something...However I just got my insurance bill..I pay $72 a month for the TT with full coverage.
Having said that I will most likely get T-boned in the next 24/48 hours....Karma is a bitch.
Keep em coming fellas....


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

I am 19 years old and before everyone jumps on me, I understand my cars have come to me due only to my generous parents. I love them to death for treating me so well. That being said, I have owned 2 VAG cars, I JUST GOT ONE YESTERDAY!!!! HELL YES!
I first owned a modified rave green GTI, really quick and flashy, it fit my age:








And NOW I OWN A TT225. I might seem a little too excited, but wow wow wow quattro is ridiculous and i've only had the car for 12 hours.
next on my list for VAG cars, the new 997 911 turbo (blue) with overboost of course. don't jump on me, i just love my mom more that you guys do







. kidding

_Modified by GTeyePOPPIN' at 12:10 PM 1-20-2007_


_Modified by GTeyePOPPIN' at 12:11 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

Im 25.....my first Dub was a 2003 Jetta GLS 1.8t 5 speed.....I bought is brand new and installed a BT at 12,000miles...got tired of no traction so I traded it for my 2003 225TT....its pretty crazy look'n now so it needs more powah...haha...just bought a 2007 Candy white rabbit for a daily driver...I love it...its so smooth..







more mods to come for both...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

**

Age: 33
Vag cars:
1996- First time I purchased a VAG Product, New off the showroom floor 1996 GTI 8v (catalina blue) kept until 2004, wish I still had her








1997- bought the wife a 1990 2.0 16v GLI-no pics on this computer








1998- picked up a 1986 Golf GL
1999-got picked up 1985 Scirocco:
rebuilt it was my kids and made 
this:








2001- Traded GLI for a 1989 Cabby
2002-December bought new 2003 Eurovan GLS for wife








My driveway at this point in my VAG life:








2003- got a 1977 Scirocco:








2004- Sold all Sciroccos and 96 GTI and bought a 2001 TT 225QC








2005- couldn't handle not having a project car so bought this 1981 Scirocco S








late 2005 sold scirocco cause of no time to play with it








2006- wanted another project some I picked up a 1986 GTI








Boys and I got most of it finished and I was offered a job in Austin and I had to relocate...... I donated the car to my wonderful VAG friends and they finished the project and gave it back to the guy who I got it from








So currently I only have the TT and Eurovan ...... In a year I will be on the hunt for another mk2







or a Scirocco








Before 96- I was a Toyota junky


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

I am 23 and am on my 11th car. I bought my first VAG car, a 1999.5 A4 2.8 when I was 18. I have never owned an american "car" but all the trucks I have had have been american. If Audi made a truck I would probably buy it








1999.5 A4 2.8 5speed
2001 Jetta VR6
I currently have a 2002 TT 225 coupe. I finally got one, I have wanted one forever but I knew I would be modding it so I waited till the price came down enough to buy the car and still have money to put some go-fasTT parts on it once and a while.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (urugly)*

29
In order:
1985 Jetta 8v (1.5 years)
1988 Trooper (1.5 years)
1998 Jetta Wolfsburg (3 years)
2002 GTI 1.8T (2.5 years)
1988 GTI 16V (6 months)
1990 GTI VR6 (8 months)
2005 Jeep Liberty (11 months)
2001 TT QC 225 (8 months and lovin it!!)


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (Blacklightning)*

21
1992 Corrado VR6 SLC with some mods
2001 Audi TT 225Q and im just starting it


----------



## DopeyTT (Dec 5, 2006)

Im 24. Had a 2004.5 VW Jetta GLI until someone totalled it. Now I have a 2002 Audi TT 225


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm 24. Had a 2002 VW GTI, bought the TT, then traded the GTI for my truck
i was raised american in a pontiac family, and it started out that way...
first car (exactly like mine, but not mine in the picture) 1987 GTA








second, 93 silverado exactly like this, but black








then i had my alero, 99, all options.








then i got hit (someone ran a red light)








funny thing is, i was looking at the gti 3 days before my wreck, i couldnt trade my alero in because they wouldnt give me what i owed.... three days later i totaled it, fate?








i then traded the GTI for my truck 








and now of course i still have the truck, and the TT, and considering selling them both for an r32, i need awd and a more family friendly car (baby on the way)











_Modified by formulanerd at 3:23 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

almost 33
3rd vag so far, had an jetta MK2, a MK4 TDI and the TT
I was also looking at the 2.7T all road or A6


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm 32. The TT is my first VAG.


----------



## kentkentchenchen (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

i am 20
2001 audi TT 225 my only and first car....
got it in march 2006....now i work in a audi dealership
LOVING IT


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (kentkentchenchen)*

I'm 28, wife is 26. We are German/VAG lovers through & through! 3 trips to Autostadt in Wolfsburg, 1 to Porsche factory in Stuttgart (Zuffenhausen),
BMW museum in Munich being built when I was last there so couldn't tour.







We are hooked.
*Me:*
84 Rabbit L 132K
84 Rabbit GTi 93K
84 Rabbit GTi 16 valve swap
84 Rabbit GTi 141K
92 GTi 95K
84 Rabbit Cabrio 252K








80 Rabbit L
93 Corrado VR6 148K (still own)
91 Subaru Legacy wagon (a gift to me, sold for $250!)
91 Cabriolet (my daily driver)
*Wife:*
91 Mercury Sable wagon (before I met her







)
01 Jetta VR6
93 Corrado VR6
02 TT 17K (her daily driver)
My mom, dad, and little brother all have VW's, and I was brought home from the hospital in my dad's '67 Bug
when I was born back in '78! It was a sign! If anyone has any questions about visiting Deutschland, feel free to ask! I've been there 6 times since 2002!


_Modified by andylyco at 11:56 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (andylyco)*

I'm 27.
I've had (in order) and since 2000:
'95 golf
'73 super beetle baja
'90 golf
'02 GTI 337
'81 diesel caddy (current)
'56 oval window
'63 dune buggy
'97 Passat VR wagon (current)
'04 TT 225q (current)


----------



## lreven (Aug 8, 2004)

45 soon to be 46, I feel old reading the messages!
'68 Chevelle - 1st car
'80 Pinto - New - Got over 170k miles before selling)
'80 Rabbit - Used, sold with 198k
'85 Jetta, Diesel - new - Sold with 238k
'91 Passat - used - Traded with 168k (Least favorite of my VAG)
'93 Corrado SLC - Used
'98 Passat - Used for one of the kids. 142k now
'99 Passat - New - One of the kids now drives
'04 Passat - W8 - Used, Cert, replaced my '99
'04 tt roadster - Used, Cert, wifes car.
Not listed, not memorable '99 Cierra, '97 & '00 Venture


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (lreven)*

I am 41 - and I have only owned 1:








But it did not start out looking like that - take a look at my site to see how it all happened.


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

I am 27 and I have 2 (3 kind of).
First is the 1996 A4 I bought in 2004








Then The 2000 TT which had a ton of issues when I got it 12 months ago and since i've done a TON of stuff to fix them!








And Finally is the Girlfriends BUG... I'm putting it in here cause I co-signed for it AND I do every bit of work on it so i'm lising it as mine


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

That A4 is for sale by the way


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (BrokenTT180)*

I'm old....had a few cars....








1957 MGA 
1964 Corvair Turbo Spyder
1958 Austin Healey 3000
1964 VW
1967 Fiat 1100
1968 MGB-GT
1971 Toyota Celica *
1969 MGB-GT
1967 Austin Healey 3000
1974 Datsun 260Z *
1974 Datsun Pickup *
1970 Volvo 142
1978 Ford Fickup *
1966 Corvette Conv.
1970 Ford Pickup
1968 Jaguar XKE (Ford V8)
1971 Fiat 128 Wagon
1978 BMW 320I
1966 Porsche 911S
1979 VW Rabbit *
1983 Chevy S-10 *
1985 Chevy Astro Van *
1971 Porsche 911E
1980 Honda Civic
1981 Honda Civic Wagon *
1985 Honda Civic CRX-SI
1985 Nissan Pickup *
1985 Porsche 944
1974 Porsche 911 Euro Targa
1990 Honda Accord 4 dr *
1989 Acura Legend 4 dr.
1986 Alfa Graduate
1990 Mazda Miata *
1987 Honda Civic Wagon
1988 Nissan Pathfinder *
1982 Porsche 911SC
1991 Ford Explorer *
1985 Honda 4WD wagon
1993 Mercury Villager Van*
1988 Porsche 911 Carrera
1997 Honda Civic *
1998 Ford F-150 Pickup *
1995 Porsche 993
1999 Miata*
2000 Ford Explorer V8*
1999 Toyota Corolla
1999 Honda CRV*
2001 Audi TT*
2001 Toyota Tacoma*
1990 Miata
2000 Porsche Boxster 
2007 Honda Element
2007 Jeep Wrangler 
The last 3 + the TT are in the current stable










_Modified by TTschwing at 8:38 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

that is quite a nice selection of cars you have had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (VWdriver03)*

I'm 22 and I've owned 5 VW's now. 8 cars total. sheesh...


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTeyePOPPIN’* »_
next on my list for VAG cars, the new 997 911 turbo (blue) with overboost of course. don't jump on me, i just love my mom more that you guys do







. kidding


when did porsche become part of VAG?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

last i checked, porsche owned a large stake in VAG, but isnt really a part of vag.
"In October 2005, Porsche acquired an 18.53% stake in the business. And in July they increased their ownership to little over 25%. This was presumably done to prevent a foreign takeover, according to press reports. Nonetheless, many commentators argued that this stake fits well to the strategy Porsche has."

despite this, Porsche is still considered a Volkswagen AG brand.

EDIT:
and if you literally meant "when", the 1938 porsche 64 was mostly built from beetle parts....
Porsche has always had a close relationship with Volkswagen. The two companies collaborated in 1969 to make the VW-Porsche 914 and 914-6, in 1976 with the Porsche 912E (USA only) and the Porsche 924, which used many Audi components and was built at an Audi Neckarsulm factory. Most 944s were also built there even though they used many fewer VW components. The Porsche Cayenne, introduced in 2002, shares its entire chassis with VW Touareg, which are built at the Škoda factory in Bratislava. Both Audi and Škoda are wholly owned subsidiaries of Volkswagen.
Ferdinand Porsche's grandson, Ferdinand Piëch, was chairman and CEO of the Volkswagen Group from 1993 to 2002


_Modified by formulanerd at 9:38 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Im 21 and the TT is my first Audi but not my first trip to Germany
1995 Ford Ranger
1998 Ford Escort ZX2
1987 VW GTI 16v
1988 Golf GT VR6 swapped
1990 Golf GL
1996 Jetta GLS
1988 GTI 16v
2000 Audi TTcq
Off to a good start huh?


----------



## 8rings (May 13, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

27.....
01 Audi A4 Avant 1.8T Red-Sold
04 Audi A4 Quattro-Grey-Sold
04 Audi TT Roadster-Silver-Many mods-Current
07 VW Passat 3.6 4motion Variant-Black-Current
Current stable also has:
99 BMW M Coupe-Estoril Blue-Many mods
05 Ford F-150 Screw Lariat 4x4-Daily Driver


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (8rings)*

21, possibly the shortest list in the thread:
1998 Jeep Wrangler Sahara
2002 VW Golf GLS (2.slow







)
2004 VW Jetta GLI 24V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2002 Audi TT 225CQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Only have the TT left currently, but maybe that'll change soon.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vwaudicrazy)*

didn't realize we had to post a list.
91' Nissan Stanza
94' Volkswagen Jetta
00' Nissan Frontier
94' Toyota Tacoma
98' Volkswagen Passat
01' Volkswagen Golf 
01' Audi TT


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm 27 but I don't even want to list all the car's I've had, so I'll stick with the VAG list from the 2 1/2 years I've been in Germany.
The list is about to stop though, as I don't see the TT going anywhere.
87 Euro spec 8v GTI in Alpine white, Nurenburg Ring terror Brakes and suspension only done to that car, I miss it
88 Audi 100 Euro Spec, takes a likin' it's for sale now
92 GTI American spec, all Euro engine and built like a son of a bitch, faster than the TT by a mile, but the TT has more potiential, it's out the door on Thursday, part of the deal for the TT.
Coming in early Feb 07 02 Audi TT 180 Q Coupe.
I've also had two bikes while in Germany and two Mustangs.
So, if you look at the last 2 1/2 years you might get an idea of how many car's I've went through
It was worse in the states where you weren't limited by the military on how many cars you can own at one time. At one point I had 4 cars and two motorcycles not including my wifes car
I love Cars, and Trucks, and 4wd's, and Motorcycles etc...


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (87Euro)*

Im 20, have had only one car
02 Amulet Red TT 180 - 5 years old now








doesnt look like this anymore.....going thro a complete exterior change! some of my idea might be up for sale soon


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

it's really weird because i hate red, but i love your car.


----------



## TheTiTTy (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Im 17 years old...
I have only had one car so far and its a 2001 180 TTR.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (TheTiTTy)*

21, and this is my 2nd VAG.
2003 VW GTI 20th AE lots of bolt ons, this is a pic of it shortly after I got it tinted (day after I bought it)








Traded in the GTI last February, got the TT in March 06.








Adam


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_it's really weird because i hate red, but i love your car.

thanks dude..... well it doesnt look like that anymore







. going through some changes with pretty much the whole exterior, wheels are sold, hood lip wing is all going


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

just turned 31 and i have had a few cars too...
1985 Mazda 323i
1991 Nissan 240sx
1993 Toyota p/u SR5
1984 Mazda 626
1991 Mitz Galant VR4
1997 VW Jetta GLX VR6
1995 Ford Contor
2001 VW Golf TDI
2003 VW GTI 20th*
1989 Honda Civic LX
2000 VW Jetta GL
* the one i own until death.








cars my gf has had since we have been together for 8 years now...








2000 VW Jetta GLS 2.0
2003 VW Jetta GLS 1.8t
2003 Audi A4 1.8t (the current driver)
more to come as i remember...










_Modified by groverone at 11:07 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## TThorman (Feb 2, 2007)

I am 22, owned 2

95 Jetta VR6 with VF supercharger
02 Audi TT 225, still in progress
Gota love da German Cars!


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

hey if were still playing this game ill play...
im 20
i have had 2 cars and they are both audi's
1999 audi a4 2.8 quattro
i had that from september 03 until april 06
when in a stroke of pure luck someone totalled it for me
heres the story...
the car was being way weird and making noises and just everything going wrong. it had 130k on the clock and i wanted to sell it so bad. i had about 2 grand laying around and i was hoping for 5 or 6.
and then the luckiest day ever...
im at work one afternoon when some guy coming home from work chokes on his coffee, passes out, totals a car in the oncoming lame runs over a curb, barrels over bushes and hits my car doing 60 mph blows right through my car and into the building i work at... after i changed my pants because i shat so hard and after everything was said and done i got $7,500. it was great. so basically i had 10 grand after insurance and with the money i had. 
enter 2000 audi tt 180 quattro








oh and if anyone wants to see what it looks like when someone passes out after drinking coffee and nearly knocks over an office building let me know, ill post the pictures tomorrow


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (seeyanever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seeyanever* »_
oh and if anyone wants to see what it looks like when someone passes out after drinking coffee and nearly knocks over an office building let me know, ill post the pictures tomorrow









































































HELL YES!
btw...did the dude make it alright? I hope nobody got hurt too bad....
Watch out for that coffee...it's a killer..


----------



## alfabetykal (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (peruski)*

Hi, I'm Michael and I'm a german car addict
I'm 23 now, Here are the following VW/Audi's I've owned in order
1986 VW Golf GL (1.8 sohc) 5-speed; sanded/patched/repainted, weitec cup kit, KE-Jetronic
1992 VW Corrado G60 5-speed; turbo conversion, cupkit, bahn brenner engine mounts, bushings, tranny mounts, ... 
1996 VW GTI VR6 5-speed; cupkit, bushing
2001 TT-Q 225 6-speed (current); currently replacing rack and pinion, steering fluid pump and reservoir ...








I've also had a 1995 318is, a 1996 328is, and a 1996 c230


----------



## trboNEGRO (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_Im 20, have had only one car
02 Amulet Red TT 180 - 5 years old now








doesnt look like this anymore.....going thro a complete exterior change! some of my idea might be up for sale soon

















do those stickers give you horsepower? lol


----------



## termite (Dec 14, 2001)

*just a few*

i am a fossil at this point so here is an incomplete list at now age 48:
triumph spitfire [totalled]
1975 jeep cj-5 3speed v8
1964 austin healy 3000 mk III [belgian version]
1964 XKE series I roadster
1980 rabbit cabrio
1980 golf gti [only one in the states at the time]
3 or 4 more gti's
autotech project car- the red/silver supercharged golf
g60 corrado
1973 bmw 2002 ti
1966 bmw 1600 ti
1980 something bmw 323 baur TC cabrio
1978 911sc
1983 911 sc cab
1979 930
1955 speedster
1956 speedster
1958 356A coupe
1964 356SC manual sunroof coupe
volvo 850 t-5r wagon
volvo 740 turbo wagon
volvo v70 turbo wagon
volvo c70
lotus/ caterham super 7
lotus esprit turbo
mini cooper s
mercedes 2.3-16 cosworth
mercedes 230GE
vanagon syncro [last one sold new in the US]
eurovan GL
2003 honda odyssey
2005 honda odyssey
2007 honda odyssey
audi a4 quattro
audi v8 quattro
1991 audi 200TQ avant 
ford explorer
range rover SWB
miata
new beetle [totalled by wife]
new beetle convertible [wife's car]
saab 900
saab 900NG
saab 9000 aero
3 saab 9-5 sedans
saab 9-5 wagon
2000 TT FWD










_Modified by termite at 8:44 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: just a few (termite)*

i bet that took a week to type and about a month to recall. Youve owned more cars than i have driven. So what you drive it for about a week or so or are you like Leno and have a huge garage full of cars?


----------



## termite (Dec 14, 2001)

*not like leno*

they just never seem to last long before i find something else







wish that i had a few on that list back such as the XKE that i sold in 1983 for $12500 or the speedsters that also went for chump change







your right though, it did take awhile to remember them all and i am sure that i am missing a few...


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vwaudicrazy)*

Pictures finally.....I'm lazy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

























That's it for now, re-sizing blows.








They're outdated (no more amber up front, smoked, shaved and angel-eyed) and it's not finished yet, but well on it's way!


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vwaudicrazy)*

where'd you get those taillights...








car looks great in that first picture....
but alas now that i see that i ws lower than you..


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vw.insect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw.insect* »_where'd you get those taillights...









looks like he smoked his stock tails.
there are a few ways you can do this.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_
looks like he smoked his stock tails.
there are a few ways you can do this.

film or spray. Just did the spray last weekend. Did the side markers on my brothers passat. came out nice. fyi let them dry for a long time and do fine layers because it get much darker when it drys.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (cincyTT)*

rattle can spray or real spray?


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_rattle can spray or real spray?

his are real spray.. dupont 7600.
i tinted him.. it was supposed to be a joke..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vw.insect)*

i just used the can. The refectors are small and if are good with the can it works great.


----------



## bufflars12 (Sep 8, 2005)

im 19
98 gmc jimmy
1999.5 golf 2.0
2001 audi tt quattro (just sold)
2002 audi a4 quattro (picking up this week)


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bufflars12)*

i am 18, almost 19 and as of last friday my first volkswagen, a '98 2.0 5spd black bug was totaled by a woman running a light.
as of today, i am the owner of a 2003 audi TT quattro, lake silver metallic...i pick it up tuesday


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_i am 18, almost 19 and as of last friday my first volkswagen, a '98 2.0 5spd black bug was totaled by a woman running a light.
as of today, i am the owner of a 2003 audi TT quattro, lake silver metallic...i pick it up tuesday










Coupe or Roadster?


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_
Coupe or Roadster?

Coupe


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_
Coupe









Congrats!


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Yeah! I have been so excited for it, we got an extended 4 year unlimited mile warranty on it as well.. it's in perfect condition







I was wondering however, do you know where I can find the gear ratio specs?


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_Yeah! I have been so excited for it, we got an extended 4 year unlimited mile warranty on it as well.. it's in perfect condition







I was wondering however, do you know where I can find the gear ratio specs?









I sure do! Go here - http://www.audiworld.com/model/tt/03/03ttcoupe.pdf
It is on page 5 of 7.


_Modified by Blue TTop at 8:44 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Thanks!


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vw.insect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw.insect* »_his are real spray.. dupont 7600.
i tinted him.. it was supposed to be a joke..
























d!ck

And yea, lets see some pics since I never saw it and you had to go and sell it







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vwaudicrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudicrazy* »_
And yea, lets see some pics since I never saw it and you had to go and sell it







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

never took pics...you know how much hd space i would use holding onto pictures of all my old cars...








oh and selling my new car...


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

18 and i have owned a audi 90 and a a4. still got the a4 and i hope to have it for awhile.


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (alfabetykal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alfabetykal* »_2001 TT-Q 225 6-speed (current); currently replacing rack and pinion, steering fluid pump and reservoir ...









you going to change out the steering rack? if so go with the r32 style. 2.5 turns to lock instead of 3.1. if it would even fit... ? damn i have a new question now...


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (BrokenTT180)*

I'm 21, and I would say the first car that I had was actually a 89 toyota pickup 5spd. This thing was bulletproof...only had to change oil and the oil filter..never gave problems..until i did a hit and run







and had to get rid of the truck...then I had a 90' Acura Legend 5spd which was good..then electronics started screwing with me after 110 k miles..got rid of that..and then had another hand me down...1984 Mercedes 300SD turbo diesel...let me tell you..this thing was S L O W







soccermoms in their minivans would pass me up on the highway and i couldn't do anything about it...now i saved up some $$ and finally got to where I am now..riding a 2002 Audi TT 225 roadster. I threw in a couple mods and the modd addiction is getting worse...and now its THOSE soccer moms in their minivans im cutting off







and plenty other ricers on the road


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: How old are you? How many VW/Audis have you owned? (vw.insect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw.insect* »_never took pics...you know how much hd space i would use holding onto pictures of all my old cars...








oh and selling my new car...









yeah, but still boooooooooo

and selling the new one already? car wh0r3


----------



## chaokhao (Feb 21, 2005)

Just call me Mathusalah (651/2!). Neat cars I still own: 02 225Q; 90 CQ; 88 80Q, 59 Bugeye; 72 MGB; 36 Ford 5W. Neat cars Ii wish I still had: 84 5000 Avant; 61 Alfa Guilietta; 59 TR3; 41 Plymouth 5W; 51 Mercury; a second 36 Ford 5W; Dodge Power Wagon
Sad about the Avant. My son took it hunting and was successful. Unfortunately he was hunting telephone poles (but not by design).


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (chaokhao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaokhao* »_Sad about the Avant. My son took it hunting and was successful. Unfortunately he was hunting telephone poles (but not by design).

kids


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

The title clearly stated "How many VW/Audi's have you owned" - NOT HOW MANY CARS!
But if we are doing the entire list, well:
1971 Dodge Dart Sport
1975 Chevy Monte Carlo
1973 Chevy Monte Carlo
1976 Chevy Monte Carlo
1977 Chevy Monte Carlo
1977 Chevy Monte Carlo
1979 Chevy Caprice Classic
1973 Mazda RX2
1977 Toyota Celica GT
1987 Mazda RX7
1989 Chevy Lumina APV Minivan
1991 Chevy Blazer S-10
1995 Chevy Blazer S-10
1995 GMC Jimmy S-15
1998 Oldsmobile Bravada
1999 Chevy Malibu
2000 VW Passat 4motion V6 (Might be for sale!)
2001 Audi TT Quattro Coupe 225 (Might NEVER be for sale)


----------

